# Is Purina Dog Food bad for you dog??



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello! Weve been feeding our pup Purina One Smart Blend Healthy Puppy Formula..the Lamb blend. He has been doing really well on it (he is 5 months). In the past few days Ive come across a website that rates dog foods, the link was actually listed from a post on here, and basically Purina Smart Blend got trashed by almost everyone on the postings and recieved a poor rating. Just wondering if anyone has used this brand...not the Purina Puppy Chow, which has different ingredients, but the Smart Blend brand. Thank you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

don't believe everything you read online. Most people who write websites that rate dog foods have their own "belief", largely unemcumbered by fact, about what dog food should be like and they rate foods accordingly.
If your dog is doing well on it, don't fix what's not broken.
FWIW, my old girl, Tiny, will be 15 in March. She has eaten Purina Pro Plan her whole life, which those same sites also consider trash food. My heart dog, Toby, that I just lost 4 weeks short of 14 years old also ate Pro Plan his whole life, until he needed prescription food.
The pet food industry is an example of some of the most successful marketing campaigns ever.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> don't believe everything you read online. Most people who write websites that rate dog foods have their own "belief", largely unemcumbered by fact, about what dog food should be like and they rate foods accordingly.
> If your dog is doing well on it, don't fix what's not broken.
> FWIW, my old girl, Tiny, will be 15 in March. She has eaten Purina Pro Plan her whole life, which those same sites also consider trash food. My heart dog, *Toby, that I just lost 4 weeks short of 14 years old also ate Pro Plan his whole life, until he needed prescription food.
> The pet food industry is an example of some of the most successful marketing campaigns ever.*


Your dogs' longevity is a good testimonial and yes, the pet food industry are masters of hype.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a cat that has been eating purina cat chow her whole life and she just turned 20.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I love Proplan. Over the years I have tried other brands but I keep returning to Proplan Chicken and Rice. I tried feeding "holistic" dog food with Lucky but he could not tolerate it no matter how slow I attempted to transitioned him. Buddy is eating Proplan performance and doing great on it.

My yorkies are currently eating Blue Buffalo but I have seen no change in them since starting it. Plus 2 of them have lost weight because they are not big eaters. I can't keep them out of Buddy's bowl. They are going back onto the Proplan.

Feed what works for you and your pup.

My 1 uncle feeds Ol'Roy to his dogs and all lived to be at least 15.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I prefer other foods to Purina Pro Plan. I myself like to look at dogfoodadvisor.com, although I do not feed a 5-star food there. But it is ultimately your choice. I feed California Naturals Lamb and Rice, and I am thinking of switching to the Lamb grain-free.

I think longevity might have more to do with genes, but this food has kept my dogs' allergies to a minimum, and their coats are glossy.


----------



## jbsilas (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad to hear people that good stuff to say about purina. I saw a few of the Blue commercials and thought "hmmmm maybe I should try them out" well after buying a $50 bag of food and hearing the testimonies on here I think I will be going to purina.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Every GR that we had wound up on a different food. We fed Buckskin Purina One and he lived to be 13+. Sagebrush ate Pro Plan and his coat was amazing. Brewer ate Nutro Lamb and Rice and he lived to be 13+. Nugget eats California Natural Organic Chicken because our breeder was so enthusiastic about it. He has a lovely coat and plenty of energy. 

I suspect that unless there are serious allergies, it isn't critical.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

my vet recommended Purina One for Pumba, so far she's super happy and healthy =)


----------



## North Country Gold (Feb 5, 2012)

We had our first Golden, Winston, on Science Diet all of his life. Back then meat was the first ingredient. He looked great and lived to be 13. Seven months later when we got Tucker, Science Diet had changed it's recipe, with corn it's first ingredient. The breeder recommended ProPlan as that's what she had her dogs on. We started with it and Tucker did great. However, after reading lots of stuff about dog food I was convinced that it wasn't good enough for him so we switched to Blue Buffalo. While on it he had lots of soft stools and seemed to have digestive issues. I think it just had too many "good things" in it for him...........not sure that dogs are meant to eat blueberries and cranberries and all those other fruits and veggies. We switched back to ProPlan. He loves it, looks great, and what comes out the other end is firm and he is very regular. I feed him the dry Shredded Large Breed formula mixed with 2 spoonfuls of canned ProPlan. Not to trash "Blue Buffalo" my 2 cats are on a mixture of their dry and canned cat food and they are doing great on it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

North Country Gold said:


> We had our first Golden, Winston, on Science Diet all of his life. Back then meat was the first ingredient. He looked great and lived to be 13. Seven months later when we got Tucker, Science Diet had changed it's recipe, with corn it's first ingredient. The breeder recommended ProPlan as that's what she had her dogs on. We started with it and Tucker did great. However, after reading lots of stuff about dog food I was convinced that it wasn't good enough for him so we switched to Blue Buffalo. While on it he had lots of soft stools and seemed to have digestive issues. I think it just had too many "good things" in it for him...........not sure that dogs are meant to eat blueberries and cranberries and all those other fruits and veggies. We switched back to ProPlan. He loves it, looks great, and what comes out the other end is firm and he is very regular. I feed him the dry Shredded Large Breed formula mixed with 2 spoonfuls of canned ProPlan. Not to trash "Blue Buffalo" my 2 cats are on a mixture of their dry and canned cat food and they are doing great on it.


I had the same results when I tried Lucky in Blue Buffalo. I feed Buddy the Proplan performance with 2 spoonfuls of the wet and his coat is coming in great. My cats due Blue buffalo indoor old lady formula and they are doing well.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

I started out with pet-smart's version of Nutro for my girl at first, but soon switched over to Costco's Kirkland brand lamb & rice and i get TONS of compliments on her coat. she also loves it, and its only 27 bucks for a 40 pound bag. its actually made by diamond foods, so its pretty good stuff, and was rated 4 out of 5 stars on the pet food site i looked at. 

not so sure on Purina tho, ive heard a mixed review on it from friends in the dog rescue and vet industry. the biggest thing is to look at the ingredients and know what to look for... if it has a bunch of fillers and bad stuff, then its probably not a good food.


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

Our beloved lab (now at the Rainbow Bridge) was allegric to all sorts of dog foods. The only one that worked for him was Purina One Lamb. We tried all the expensive foods that the Vet. recommended and they just didn't work for him. I think it totally depends on the dog. I feed Husker the same Purina One puppy food you are using and he is doing great. When we switch to adult I'll go for the Purina One Lamb.


----------

